
What is someone going to stop doing when they start using your product? - AngeloAnolin
https://m.signalvnoise.com/what-is-someone-going-to-stop-doing-when-they-start-using-your-product-39f3f7a20c37#.l8xatdnra
======
mattszaszko
This sounds like the jobs to be done model, here is an excellent writeup on
it: [http://www.docfoc.com/intercom-on-jobs-to-be-done-
pdf](http://www.docfoc.com/intercom-on-jobs-to-be-done-pdf)

